
Sketching Algorithms for High Dimensional, Large Datasets - ArtWomb
https://www.sketchingbigdata.org/fall20/
======
rckoepke
Lecture videos appear to be private. They've had 5 class sessions so far but
no assignments are viewable - maybe some will show up soon or perhaps those
will be private as well. There's a Piazza signup but it's only accessible to
those with an @berkeley.edu or @ucb.edu email address.

I'm not sure how the general public can benefit from this link.

Edit: There do appear to be lecture notes outlining the curriculum.
[https://www.sketchingbigdata.org/fall20/lec/notes.pdf](https://www.sketchingbigdata.org/fall20/lec/notes.pdf)

